# Halo3Sig



## 0xyG3N (May 25, 2008)

This is my Halo3Sig i worked long on it so please rate it


----------



## Prime (May 25, 2008)

Real nice!

Do you do requests?


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 25, 2008)

Uhm i can do some requests but i dont like it when 100 people come asking for a signature
But i can make one for you when i have time


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

The image is quite good but your entire signature though is a bit big. ;p


----------



## psycoblaster (May 26, 2008)

well my eyes first went to the Tales of Innocence screen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice job


----------



## Ice Cold (May 28, 2008)

A little crazy on the c4ds.  I don't like the fact that the focal is black and white yet the effects are coloured.  I've seen people pull it off well, but this one isn't quite there yet.  It would be nice if your flow was a little more natural and complex rather than a simple flow that seems a bit forced.  

Also, the text placement seems a little random.  Really brings down "wow" in your tag.  You'd be surprised at how small things can greatly affect tags.  

Not bad, but definitely better than the latter of people here, no offense to anyone here btw.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah i know my text sucks and it makes your tag bad


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 5, 2008)

cool crazy awsome 
This picture is great!


----------



## Damademan3 (Jun 5, 2008)

its a very good sig, one thing i would pick on would be that chief seems to be to hot. Make him a tad darker and i think it would look better.


----------

